

Tell pg: URL Dedupe Bug / Make No Little Plans – Defining the Scalable Startup - jbyers
http://steveblank.com/2010/01/04/make-no-little-plans-%E2%80%93-defining-the-scalable-startup/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1030348>

The other submission already has comments.

I think this is yet another case that my suggested duplication detector would
have found automatically:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1012215>

------
jbyers
Sure enough. This is a weird one because the URLs are identical. I'm going to
leave this active for now as an example of a possible bug.

~~~
jbyers
It's the middle hyphen in plans---defining. In the original it's an unencoded
character, in mine it's a urlencoded UTF-8 hyphen.

